
An improvised Lego device helped scientists conduct tests at CERN - lelf
https://home.cern/news/news/experiments/using-lego-study-building-blocks-universe
======
reagent_finder
>“Soon, my colleagues started to complement the experiment by adding some LEGO
trees on top of the structure,” recounts Michael. “I had to write a message
asking them not to do so.”

Proving yet again, that given ANYTHING that is efficient engineers will
eventually try to improve it.

------
m4rtink
This kinda reminds me how Otto Wichtrle created the first contact lense on a
machine build from the Merkur construction set (known as Mechano in the West):

[https://cs.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soubor:Merkur_based_apparatu...](https://cs.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Soubor:Merkur_based_apparatus_for_centrifugal_casting_of_contact_lenses_by_wichterle.jpg)

[https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/10/soft-...](https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/10/soft-
contact-lenses-were-created-with-a-toy-construction-set/381070/)

Even saw the actual mashine on an exhibition once - cleverly done & powered by
a bicycle dynamo. :-)

------
xenonite
This gives snother example where the old-generation Lego Technics bricks
shine. Besides their circular holes at the side, these still connect at their
top and their bottom side with regular Lego studs.

I wish these bricks have a comeback. Why did Lego go this way? I assume it was
too complicated to use for some as it allows for a two dimensional connection.
Although on the other hand, this actually increases creativity in my opinion,
because you could do more with a small assortment of pieces. However, this of
course hinders sales of new sets, which might be a reason why Lego had a
crisis around y2k.

~~~
oaiey
The traditional bricks are difficult to stack and vertically to connect at the
same time. Stone, two plates, Stone and then the holes on the vertical axis
fit again. The modern beams are 1x1x1. Much better structure for model
building.

~~~
gwilliams
'Stone'? You mean 'brick'.

~~~
HarryHirsch
In some languages Lego pieces are "stones".

~~~
oaiey
Yepp. That is my case :)

------
willis936
I used to use legos for air blown temperature tests of electronics. You just
need to keep most of the air in, fit a few shapes of DUTs (hard drives,
ethernet transceivers, etc) and not melt at 100C. Some vendors do not like the
idea of legos used in a test setup. Some vendors don’t know a good solution
when they see it.

------
ddevault
Legos are a magnificent piece of engineering. They really care about the
product and they work within extremely rigourous tolerances. Their practical
utility is underrated.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3oiy9eekzk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3oiy9eekzk)

~~~
Youden
I admit this is nitpicky, that language is naturally evolving and corporations
cannot make rules about how English should be spoken but "Legos" isn't
strictly correct. The correct term, per The LEGO Group should be "LEGO
bricks". At one point they had this written on their website:

"Please always refer to our products as “LEGO bricks or toys” and not “LEGOS.”
By doing so, you will be helping to protect and preserve a brand of which we
are very proud, and that stands for quality the world over"

Also, though "Legos" is somewhat common in North America, it's less common in
the rest of the English-speaking world.

~~~
gwilliams
Lego's argument always struck me as absurd. Imagine Ford doing the same thing:
"Please refer to our vehicles as 'Ford vehicles' or 'cars', and not 'Fords'.
By doing so..."

~~~
maxerickson
I think the temptation to start a car company that markets "Ford" cars is
probably less than the temptation to put on your box of bricks that they are
compatible with Lego bricks.

If the company doesn't take reasonable actions to protect the mark, they lose
control of it.

~~~
detaro
What does that have to do with how people call actual LEGO bricks?

~~~
maxerickson
I figured
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22276586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22276586)
made the context clear enough.

Ford doesn't worry about losing their brand. Lego does. So Ford regularly uses
the brand as a noun itself, Lego Group asks people to not do that.

~~~
detaro
The only risk I can see is becoming a generic term for "construction bricks".
I don't see how me calling my genuine Lego bricks Legos contribute to that.

~~~
maxerickson
It's how trademark law is written, use as a noun indicates it is becoming a
generic term.

------
kwhitefoot
See also:

[https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/legos-absolute-zero-
science](https://www.syfy.com/syfywire/legos-absolute-zero-science)

[https://scholarlykitchen.sspnet.org/2019/01/18/lego-in-
the-l...](https://scholarlykitchen.sspnet.org/2019/01/18/lego-in-the-lab/)

[https://news.utexas.edu/2018/06/27/new-nerve-gas-detector-
bu...](https://news.utexas.edu/2018/06/27/new-nerve-gas-detector-built-with-
legos-and-a-smartphone/)

[https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/320416v1](https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/320416v1)

[https://twitter.com/whippletom/status/1011995003923681280?la...](https://twitter.com/whippletom/status/1011995003923681280?lang=en)

[https://twitter.com/samburgroup/status/1012165655036981248](https://twitter.com/samburgroup/status/1012165655036981248)

[https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/scientists-use-lego-to-
co...](https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/scientists-use-lego-to-come-up-with-
simple-answer-to-an-expensive-problem-nhm2qc7pt)

[https://mrc.ukri.org/news/blog/lego-powered-biomedical-
resea...](https://mrc.ukri.org/news/blog/lego-powered-biomedical-research/)

Probably lots more out there too!

------
tnolet
There is a very cute Lego version of the LHC in the lobby of the building that
houses the LHC. Lego should actually bring it to market.

------
solidist
The one case where the kragle is necessary.

~~~
taneq
Not the Kragl!!

